# mitsubishi tv model wd-62527



## DRPEPPERS777 (Sep 27, 2008)

hello

i have my tv plugged into a monster power surge protector, i have reset my tv several times.....and i continue to get a blue screen with the words cable1-2 on it and that's it. i have unplugged it and reset and still no picture.....i had a 1 sec power outage last night and that started the problem..i have read the manual and nothing working.....is there a tech support # i can call or someone i can speak with about this,,,,,,i'm going crazy...lol......


----------

